# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Wie heeft ervaring met spaanse vlieg

## ikke64

Op internet lees je veel over spanisch fly, werk dit inderdaad lust opwekkend?

----------


## Raimun

Hej ...ikki64
Vermits ik met derdelijke problemen geen last meer heb  :Wink: 
ben ik dus maar op Wikipedia , de wetenschappelijke geplogendheden over dat beestje gaan zoeken !! 

In de " fabeltjes krant ".;wordt er nogal wat heibel over gemaakt !! 
In feite is het geen " vlieg " maar 'n " kever " ( zal minder tot de verbeelding spreken van de gegadigden vermoed ik !haha )
Wat betreft de zogenaamde grote sexuele potentie verwekkende eigenschap van dat beestje ,wel die komt door de stof " cantharidine " .
Het beestje heeft er maar 1 luttele % van ..om die er uit te halen moet het ook nog eerst gemalen worden !!! 
Op zo'n gemalen kever zitten kauwen , lijk mij geen geweldig idee , voor je het slagveld op gaat !!  :EEK!: 
Allez ..dat tot daar toe dan nog , je moet er wat voor over hebben om aan je trekken te komen hé !!  :Wink: 

Blijkt echter dat de " lustopwekkende werking " in feite veroorzaakt wordt door de bijtende stof die de urineleider irriteert , waardoor meer bloed naar de schaamstreek vloeit ...
Hierdoor wordt het makkelijker om 'n erectie te krijgen ! 
Die " cantharidine " is echter 'n giftige stof !!..waarvan de grens tussen 'n werkzame dosis en 'n gevaarlijke dosis ZEER nauw is !!  :Mad: 

Je kan er in dat geval 'n "" zeer langdurige erectie " van krijgen ..met alle gevolgen vandien voor jouw "" edele geslachtsdelen ""  :EEK!: 
In dat geval maak je " echt " mee..waarmee we soms wel al lachend zeggen 
"" kom st.... we gaan naar huis !!""  :Cool: 

Vroeger was dat allemaal geen probleem ...ze deden gewoon iets teveel van dat beestje in jouw wijnglas ..en je was binnen de kortste keren in de ""zevende hemel " ..je kwam er zelfs niet meer van terug !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Het meest geruststellende is wel ::
Zoals altijd , is de " reklame " er , om te mis-leiden !!! 
Het " zevende wereldwonder " van de seksshops..internet enz...bevat helemaal geen cantharidine !!  :Confused:  maar wel " ginseng " !! 
en hiervan verondersteld men dat het gunstige effecten op de gezondheid heeft ! Oeff........... :Frown: 

De moraal van het verhaal !! 

Je kan het beter doen met het materiaal dat je ter beschikking hebt ...soigneer het goed !! 
..is dit op bepaalde momenten toch niet toereikend ...kan de ander nog altijd 'n "" handje ""' toesteken hé !!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: 
Olé ...hasta la vista !!!  :Smile:

----------


## ikke64

hi,hi. Zover was ik ook. maar ik heb het speciaal in dit vakje geplaatst omdat ik nieuwsgierig ben naar de werking op vrouwen  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> hi,hi. Zover was ik ook. maar ik heb het speciaal in dit vakje geplaatst omdat ik nieuwsgierig ben naar de werking op vrouwen


Stoute jongen !! ..ben je op de versiertour ? !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ikke64

nee, hoor zou niet durfen naar 25 jaar huwelijk. Maar als je andere posts van mij leest kun je mijn vraag misschien eenvoudig begrijpen. De laatste jaren waren niet amkkeliijk.

----------


## christel1

durex tingle helpt wel hoor, bij mannen en vrouwen..... toch eens naar etos of kruidvat gaan.... 't is de groene fles maar wel durex he, die van etos trekt op niks...

----------


## ikke64

hi hi, om durex tingle te gebruiken zal er al enige vorm van opwinding/erotiek aanwezig moeten zijn en daar ligt nu net het probleem.

----------


## Raimun

> hi hi, om durex tingle te gebruiken zal er al enige vorm van opwinding/erotiek aanwezig moeten zijn en daar ligt nu net het probleem.


Regel nr 1 : eerst de gebruiksaanwijzing lezen !!! 

Met " durex play tingle " .;smeer je jouw ganse lichaam in !! om helemaal in "de " stemming te komen !! 'n top-tot-teen ..tinteling te ervaren  :Wink: 

'T is zoals 'n uurwerk :: het loopt maar " gesmeerd " als alle raderen en radertjes samen werken ....!!! het kleinstje wieltje is slechts 'n deel van het geheel . De opwinding/erotiek ..begint bij het oog !! het oog moet ook wat heben !! ....die sturen signalen naar de hersenen ...die meestal vrij vlug " op hol sl

----------


## Raimun

> Regel nr 1 : eerst de gebruiksaanwijzing lezen !!! 
> 
> Met " durex play tingle " .;smeer je jouw ganse lichaam in !! om helemaal in "de " stemming te komen !! 'n top-tot-teen ..tinteling te ervaren 
> 
> 'T is zoals 'n uurwerk :: het loopt maar " gesmeerd " als alle raderen en radertjes samen werken ....!!! het kleinstje wieltje is slechts 'n deel van het geheel . De opwinding/erotiek ..begint bij het oog !! het oog moet ook wat heben !! ....die sturen signalen naar de hersenen ...die meestal vrij vlug " op hol sl


hahaha dit bericht was me te vlug weg !!! ofwel mijn hersenen....reeds in totale verwarring !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:  :EEK!:

----------


## ikke64

Raimun, in LOVE!?!?!?

----------


## Raimun

> Raimun, in LOVE!?!?!?



_Who knows !!_  :Confused:

----------

